# Oscilador y Contador en un integrado de 16 patas ?



## Edile (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola !!

  Tengo  unas dudas con unos circuitos de tecnología CMOS, compré hace poquito un integrado                        el cuál se supone es un oscilador y un contador de 14 bits, pero quiero utilizarlo y no puedo hacerlo funcionar. Su número es HCF4060BE. Como éste sólo tiene 6 patitas me ahorraría mucho espacio en la protoboard ya que no necesito hacer el oscilador y el contador por separado. De antemano gracias a todos y deseo que se la pasen bien esta Navidad.


Nota : si alguien sabe de un cto. integrado que sea un contador de 9 bits o más porfavor digame.

 ATTE: EDILE


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola Edile:
  Conozco bastante bien ,por no decir demasiado el famoso 4060,efectivamente contiene en su interior un oscilador ,que con tres componentes ,tiene una fiabilidad buenisima,además posee un divisor de ¿  X  ? pasos,no recuerdo exactamente en este momento el numero de pasos. Hace poco publiqué en el foro el esquema de este integrado, tienes que mirar en cargador de baterias Niquel Cadmio, o mejor aún en las respuestas que he realizado. Si tienes alguna duda vuelve a preguntar.


----------



## magodehoz9 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/H/C/F/4/HCF4060.shtml


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

por que ponen que tiene solo 6 patas ?


----------



## magodehoz9 (Sep 21, 2008)

el ic tiene 16 pins


----------



## elingenieromaschurro (Jul 6, 2010)

No se si alguien tendra un esquematico de este oscilador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2010)

elingenieromaschurro dijo:


> No se si alguien tendra un esquematico de este oscilador.


¿ Miraste el datasheet ?
Hay ejemplos y formulas para calcularlo.


----------



## VAMAFE (Ene 6, 2011)

Ttinquete nesitaria la el componente para proteus 7.6 ya que no soy capaz de crearlo.gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2011)

VAMAFE dijo:


> Ttinquete nesitaria la el componente para proteus 7.6 ya que no soy capaz de crearlo.gracias



 Proteus posee en sus librerías al CD4060


----------



## VAMAFE (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola fogonazo: yo el proteus que tengo solo tiene los componentes CD4017 y CD 4098, por lo que si tu tienes en tu libreria el CD4060, te agradecería que lo enviases. Un salud y gracias


----------

